# Now on the lighter side....



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Favorite Mexican names.

Mine is: Dr. Delano Delgado









----


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

tongue in cheek: "Manuel Labor"


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't think of a great name ****** Carlos because your new profile pic distracted me. Hahaha. I love it.


----------

